# Memphis Social Anxiety Meetup/Support Group



## JennWitch (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi! My name is Jennifer. I have social anxiety (duh). I started a sort of support group on meetup.com for those in the Memphis area who are overly shy, have social anxiety, or have panic disorders. We can meet up maybe once a month in social situations and have fun and just encourage each other and give each other tips and suggestions. Come on over and give it a try! Lets all learn from each other and help each other and make new friends!


----------

